# Stay and Pray? Or Cut and Go?



## ready4achange (Feb 13, 2013)

:soapbox: Hi. 
I am a 32-year-old wife and mother of four. I have been married to my husband for the past 7 years (10 years together) and during this time he has continually seek out women. He has inappropriate conversation with women and receives pictures a married man shouldn’t. In 2012 I found out that my Husband was having (from what I understand) an none sexually relationship with a women from his job. At this time, he had just had surgery and I was taking care of him. Helping get back to where he needed to be. By the time, I found out about the relationship they had been talking for about 3 to 4 months. They were sending pictures talking about being together. He also would have phone sex and other things via phone text. When I found out about it, I called the female but she lied and said this was his brother number. I knew it was a lie and confronted him about when he got home from work. We had a big argument and he left for a while. When I was going through the phone record, I found out that when he said he couldn’t talk to me it was because he was talking to her. He called her on Vday and didn’t call me or tell me Happy Vday. He says he loves me and doesn’t want to lose me. I feel that he doesn’t love me he just doesn’t want anyone else to have me. 
This was about the fourth time this has happened. I have given chance after chance. I asked him to go to marriage counseling, however, he says there is no point in going because all they would say he is wrong. Now I have recently found out that he was at is old ways again and I want him gone. However, we have 4 kids together and I know it will be hard on them. I want to make sure they are happy. I really do love my husband but I don’t trust him when he is sitting next to me. However, now he is willing to go to marriage counseling. We have separated before but for a short time. My question to you is should I ask him to leave and do marriage counseling or just cut my loses and help the kids through this hard time?:scratchhead:

Ready4achange


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

ready,

ONLY because there are kids involved I would say to give it one more try and do the MC.

You also need to let him know that any type of future behavior like this and he's out! He should also probably get some IC for himself to try and discover why he is this way

I would also suggest you monitor his email via a keylogger and keep an eye on the cell phone account for excessive texting and calls.


----------

